# Simplicity Sunstar Bagger Attachment



## Boblantzy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a simplicity sunstar 18 hp with a 48" cut that I got from my Grandfather. I'm looking for a bagger attachment for it and cannot seem to find one anywhere. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know!!

Thanks!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ill check work's inventory


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

nope, keep looking!


----------

